# Converting 150g Mbuna Tank to Peacock



## Fate (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm considering moving the 10 Mbuna I have left and converting to a peacock tank. Im looking to do a show tank in my 150g. Can anyone recommend stock? I've kept mbuna for years but don't really know too much about peacocks or haps


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How long is the tank?


----------



## Fate (Nov 3, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> How long is the tank?


The footprint is 60x24x24. The Malawi rock 3D background does limit me a bit on space due to its deep caves


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a list I have liked in the past. Stock by length...half way between a 48" and a 72" tank. So maybe 16?

Aulonocara Rubescens
Aulonocara Lwanda
Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue (Regal)
Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri
Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara
Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya
Aulonocara turkis
Copadichromis borleyi Kandango
Mylochromis sp Mchuse
Copadichromis trewavasae
Labidochromis caeruleus trio
Otopharynx tetrastigma
Placidochromis electra Likoma 'Deep Water'
Protomelas marginatus 'Turquoise'
Sciaenochromis fryeri Electric Blue
Protomelas steveni taiwan reef


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> This is a list I have liked in the past. Stock by length...half way between a 48" and a 72" tank. So maybe 16?
> 
> Aulonocara Rubescens
> Aulonocara Lwanda
> ...


Did the two Copadichromis and the two Protomelas cause issues? I never kept more than one Genus in the same tank except for Aulonocara.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They did not cause problems with each other...they look very different.

The Taiwan reef was not aggressive, but he did intimidate the wimpier haps so I removed him.

The trewavasae is a wimpy hap and the borleyi is not. Overall the trewavasae did better in a species tank.

marginatus is pretty wimpy too, also did better in a species tank.


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> They did not cause problems with each other...they look very different.
> 
> The Taiwan reef was not aggressive, but he did intimidate the wimpier haps so I removed him.
> 
> ...


My current Trewavasae is a wimp too. I'm surprised that my 6" Spilonotus Tanzania is not more of a bully, I was expecting issues with him.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------

